# http://espn.go.com/magazine/palmer_20020715.html



## MadFace (Jul 12, 2002)

We cannot post entire articles in here. Against copyright laws. We can post the link, some quotes and your opinion on said article. truebluefan


----------



## MadFace (Jul 12, 2002)

*I thought I would be nice*

I came across that I figure you T-wolves fans would have to read it


----------

